# ViP 722k IR remote aux code for Harman Kardon AVR230



## brad.runge (Aug 22, 2010)

Just installed dish today and I am not able to control my h/k AVR230 receiver with the 722 IR remote. I have attempted 640, 672, 685, 725, and scanned through all codes (blinks 8 times after going through all codes). 

I have a couple of questions.
#1 Any ideas on how to get the IR remote to work with h/k AVR230?
#2 (if no solutions for #1) Please suggest a good IR remote that will work well with ViP722k, h/k AVR230 receiver, and a Panasonic TH-65PZ850U TV.

I appreciate your help and responses.


----------



## brad.runge (Aug 22, 2010)

I have answered my own question... I used the learning function on the remotes to program individual buttons from the original remotes.


----------

